# مشاريع عن المحاكاة



## ساكانا (31 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا ,, 
انا طالب ماستر هندسة صناعية ,, افكر في عمل مشروع عن المحاكاة ,, ولكن خبرتي ضعيفة فيها ,, 
لذالك اقترح ما يلي :
- مارايكم ان يقدم كل واحد منا يحب هذا المجال ,, مشروع ,, او حالة درسية ,, او اي فكرة 
- حسب ما قرات و بحثت ,, ان برنامج ارينا هو االاكثر استخداما ,, فمن الممكن استخدامه 


انا اقوم بقراءة بعض المشاريع ,, و ترجمة بعضها ,, و سأضعها قريبا ,,
لنتبادل الخبرات ,, و نصل بسرعة ,,الى الغاية المرجوة 

و السلام عليكم


----------



## ساكانا (31 يوليو 2010)

صدقوني ,, عندما نتعاون جميعا,,, نتعلم بسرعة ,, و نفهم اكثر 
و الله الموفق


----------



## tuiguine (8 أغسطس 2010)

*شكراً جزيلاً لك*​


----------



## Loverone (16 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ،،،،، 
بالتوفيق في مشروعك ، 
ولكن هل انت دارس هندسة صناعية في BSc ، لأن مجال المحاكاة في الهندسة مجال واسع ، فقط فكر قليلا حولك ستجد ما شاء الله من الافكار التي تستطيع دراستها عن طريق المحاكاة.


----------



## احلا ملاك (17 أغسطس 2010)

*ممكن مساعدة باقي لي مادة واتخرج من الجامعة الله يخليكم لو ماجبت نظام في برنامج ارينا ابرسب الله يخليكم ابي مساعدتكم ابي اتخرج كل اللي ابية نظام في برنامج ارينا حاولت وحاولت وحاولت وماقدرت اسوي نظام وباقي على موعد التسليم 4 ايام ارجوووووووووكم اكسبوا فيني اجر وهذا ايميلي للي حاب يساعدني 
××××××××
الله يخليكم ويسعدكم

يمنع وضع العناوين
*


----------



## Ind. Engineer (17 أغسطس 2010)

احلا ملاك ..هل لديك خبرة جيدة في البرنامج ..ام انك جديد في استخدامه ..ام ان المشكله هي في عدم حصولك على فكرة مشروع لتقوم به عن طريق البرنامج..


----------



## عذبه أنا (17 أغسطس 2010)

تكفون انا كمان زي احلا مك ابغى نظام احاكيه بارينا بس مو عارف استخدم البرنامج لانه جديد عليه وتعبنييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي مرررررررررررررررررررررررررررره 
ارجو انكم تفيدوني


----------



## احلا ملاك (17 أغسطس 2010)

لا انا جديدة في البرنامج باقي لي المادة هذي في الجامعة واتخرج وطالب منا الدكتور نظام محاكاة في برنامج ارينا 
وانا خايفة ارسب واتأخر عن التخرج والله حاولت بس ماعرفت كل ما اسوي واخلص يعطيني خطأ 
ساعدوني ارجوووكم


----------



## احلا ملاك (17 أغسطس 2010)

Ind. Engineer
ممكن تضيفني عندك وتعاوني
××××××××××

يمنع وضع العناوين في المشاركات


----------



## ساكانا (18 أغسطس 2010)

اخوتي اخواتي ,, سوف اضع رسالة ماستر لطالبة من غزة العزة - الجامعة الاسلامية


----------



## ساكانا (18 أغسطس 2010)

الرسالة هي من اعداد الهندسة منال اسماعيل البحيصي (جزاها الله كل خير):


----------



## احلا ملاك (18 أغسطس 2010)

؟؟؟؟؟
وينكم


----------



## Ind. Engineer (21 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ الفاضل ساكانا ... الله يعطيك العافية ..مذكرة الماجستير الخاصة بــ م/ منال اسماعيل البحيصي رائعة جدا وقيمة جدا جدا جدا .. يجزيك الله خير وكذلك م/ منال ..
ومن وجهة نظري .. استخدام المحاكاة في حل المشاكل وتطوير الوضع الحالي في جميع المؤسسات الخدمية والربحية مهم جدا ويوفر الوقت والجهد ويساعد على اتخاذ القرار السليم ..
اشكرك اخي ساكانا مرة اخرى لارفاق هذا الملف الثمين ..


----------



## ساكانا (22 أغسطس 2010)

لا شكر على واجب اخي العزيز ,, Ind ,, نحن نتعلم جميعا من بعضنا ,, ارجو ان نستفيد جميعا و الله الموفق


----------



## mbohissi (29 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا على التقدير لرسالتي المتواضعة
منال البحيصي


----------



## maryammabrouk (13 أكتوبر 2012)

فكرة جميله للغاية  بارك الله في هذه الجهود استاذه منال.. لأول مرة أقوم بالاطلاع على بحث باللغة العربية بهذه الدقة (تبارك الرحمن)


----------



## mam2022 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

الاخ الفاضل ساكانا ... الله يعطيك العافية و يزيدك من فضله و علمه و كذلك الاخت م/ منال اسماعيل البحيصي


----------

